# The tip of my knife is curved



## whatthesnacks (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey everyone, during the heat of a dinner rush I accidentally let my chef knife fall off the work station and doing so it made the tip of my knife curved so to say.

It didn't chip or anything but when I sharpen my knife I can't really get the tip sharp because of the curve. I was hoping if anyone here could point me in the right direction onto how I can possibly fix this curve situation.

I took some pictures as a reference, the link to them will be provided below.

http://s1283.beta.photobucket.com/user/whatthesnacks/library/knife

Thank you for your time.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Try straightening the tip by clamping it in a vise and leaving it overnight or, preferably, longer.  Sometimes that's enough. Unfortunately the bends starts so far back into the blade, I can't offer much hope.  But wotthehell, wotthehell. 

If that doesn't work, you can use a wheel to grind the bent section off and create some sort of new tip; "tanto" shapes aren't too difficult to grind.  If you want a "regular" tip with an evenly curved belly leading into a spear point, you'll probably need to buy another knife. 

Cut to the chase, take advantage of the excuse and get something good.   

BDL


----------



## knifesavers (Oct 5, 2011)

Clamping first to see what happens. After that everything to attempt to bend it back runs the risk of breaking off the tip and has hazards.

Poke the tip in a wooden block slot and try to gently knudge it back after that I pound them on an anvil. None really get it 100% perfect but you can get acceptable. You want perfect you regrind or replace.

If the tip breaks it can be reground to make a useful tool rather than tossing it. Draw a line starting from the broken spine to the cutting edge at the angle to make your profile of choice, grind away what is needed, thin it, and sharpen it.

Not simple but it can be done. A Tanto tip could be interesting.

I took this...





  








2012-08-06_20-22-55_889.jpg




__
knifesavers


__
Aug 10, 2012












  








2012-08-08_23-50-05_301.jpg




__
knifesavers


__
Aug 10, 2012








Took this 6" chef and turned it into a more of a gaucho





  








2012-09-11_20-03-37_15.jpg




__
knifesavers


__
Jan 22, 2013












  








2012-09-15_12-00-41_562.jpg




__
knifesavers


__
Jan 22, 2013


----------



## whatthesnacks (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you for your help I'll see what I can get done.


----------

